
The Army's Totally Serious Mind-Control Project - prakash
http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1841108,00.html
======
Darmani
Seems I'll no longer get creativity points for giving the elite commandos a
form of "half-telepathy" identical to what was described in the article
(except with transmitting equipment implanted in the cranium as well) in that
near-future sci-fi story I was planning on writing...

